# [Kaufberatung] Gaming Laptop - MSI GT62VR - GTX 1060 v 1070



## esis (22. September 2016)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir demnächst einen Gaming Laptop zulegen und bin bei meiner rechere auf MSI und besonders auf den GT62VR gestoßen.

Hiebei gibt es zweit alternativen (abgesehen von den SSD größen) einen mit einer GTX 1060 und einen mit einer GTX 1070. 
Die 1060 version gibt es ab 1699 Euro für die 1070 muss man mit 2099 Euro rechnen.
Anbei die Links mit spezifikationen:
1070: MSI GT62VR-6REAC16H21 Gaming-Notebook kaufen | SATURN
1060: MSI GT62VR-6RDAC16H11 Notebook kaufen | SATURN

Nun meine Frage: 
Lohnt es sich die 400 euro mehr auszugeben? Ich bin ein Gelegenheitsspieler, möchte allerdings auch lange etwas von dem Laptop haben. Ist der unterschied zw. 1060 / 1070 so enorm?

Gespielt werden soll:

Battlefield 1
und ggf. LoL & WoW

Gibt es ggf. ein Laptop der besser ist?
Muss ein Laptop sein, da ich berufsbeding oeffter umziehe / meist im Ausland.

Vielen Dank! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hallo,

ich möchte mir demnächst einen Gaming Laptop zulegen und bin bei meiner rechere auf MSI und besonders auf den GT62VR gestoßen.

Hiebei gibt es zweit alternativen (abgesehen von den SSD größen) einen mit einer GTX 1060 und einen mit einer GTX 1070. 
Die 1060 version gibt es ab 1699 Euro für die 1070 muss man mit 2099 Euro rechnen.
Anbei die Links mit spezifikationen:
1070: MSI GT62VR-6REAC16H21 Gaming-Notebook kaufen | SATURN
1060: MSI GT62VR-6RDAC16H11 Notebook kaufen | SATURN

Nun meine Frage: 
Lohnt es sich die 400 euro mehr auszugeben? Ich bin ein Gelegenheitsspieler, möchte allerdings auch lange etwas von dem Laptop haben. Ist der unterschied zw. 1060 / 1070 so enorm?

Gibt es ggf. ein Laptop der besser ist?

Vielen Dank! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2016)

Also, für LOL und WoW reicht die 1060 dicke, und auch für BF1 wird die gut reichen, nur vlt nicht für "Ultra"-Details. Battlefield 4 läuft bei maximalen Details mit der GTX 1060 bei ca 90 FPS in FullHD, die 1070 schafft sogar 130-140 FPS - aber deswegen dann so viel mehr ausgeben? Würd ich nicht machen. Du kannst natürlich warten, bis BF1 draußen ist und dann schauen, wie die 1060 dabei abschneidet. Aber ich bin sicher, dass es auf mittleren bis hohen Details sehr gut laufen wird. Wichtig ist aber, WENN du nachschaust: die Laptop-1060/1070 sind etwas schwächer als die Desktop-1060/1070


Aber mal die Frage: bist du denn 100% sicher, dass du nen Gaming-Laptop willst? Für 1600€ kannst du Dir einen PC kaufen, der stärker als das Notebook mit der 1060 ist, PLUS - falls du denn auch für andere Gelegenheiten ein Notebook brauchst - ein Office-Notebook mit nem Einsteigergrafikchip, mit dem zumindest LOL und WoW gut laufen, FALLS du auch mal unterwegs spielen willst. Für 500-600€ bekommst du vermutlich sogar einen Laptop, der BF1 auf "niedrig" packt. 

Und wenn du nicht unbedingt ein Notebook brauchst oder eh schon eines hast, dann kannst du halt beim Kauf eines PCs sehr sehr viel Geld sparen für die gleiche Leistung, die ein Notebook erst über 1500€ liefern. 

Die Sache mit dem oft umziehen: man kann PCs in recht kleine und leichte Gehäuse einbauen, das ist nun echt kein Akt, den alle paar Monate dann "abzubauen" und in der neuen Wohnung zu platzieren. Selbst 1x die Woche wäre kein Problem. zb so ein Gehäuse kannst du sogar oben an den Stegen nehmen, die sind wie Haltegriffe: BitFenix Prodigy blau Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  und es geht auch kleiner, falls nötig.


----------



## esis (22. September 2016)

Problem ist, ich ziehe meist mit dem Flugzeug um - in den letzten 3 Jahren hatte ich das des oeffteren und habe mich nach meinem letzten umzug dazu entschieden meinen PC nicht mehr mit umzuziehen. Derzeit bin ich in London und ich weiß noch nicht wo es als nächstes hingeht. 
Zudem bleibt es nicht nur beim PC man hat ja auch noch Monitor usw 

Was denkst du über die MSI Modelle die ich rausgesucht habe? Denkst du es gibt was besseres?

Günstiger würde es natürlich mit der 970/980 gehen, aber das sehe ich nicht ein wenn jetzt die neuen Karten draußen sind.

LG


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2016)

esis schrieb:


> Problem ist, ich ziehe meist mit dem Flugzeug um - in den letzten 3 Jahren hatte ich das des oeffteren und habe mich nach meinem letzten umzug dazu entschieden meinen PC nicht mehr mit umzuziehen. Derzeit bin ich in London und ich weiß noch nicht wo es als nächstes hingeht.
> Zudem bleibt es nicht nur beim PC man hat ja auch noch Monitor usw


 okay, aber wenn du echt "umziehst", dann sind alle paar Monate mal Frachtkosten für nen kleinen Gamer-PC + Monitor trotzdem viel geringer als wenn du ein so teures Gamingnotebook holst und dann vielleicht sogar nach 3 Jahren wieder ein neues brauchst, weil selbst eine GTX 1070 für die DANN neuesten Games, die du vlt gern spielen würdest, nicht mehr reicht. Beim PC holst du einfach bei Bedarf für 300€ ne neue Graka, und dann ist für weitere 2-3 gut, bis du nach 6-7 Jahren vlt auch mal CPU und Board neu holen musst   Notebooks kannst du aber bei Graka und CPU nicht aufrüsten. 

Selbst wenn du den "alten" Monitor jeweils verkaufst und vor Ort nen neuen holst, lohnt sich das, wenn du keine teuren Monitore nimmst. Du hast dann nen kleinen Verlust, weil der Monitor gebraucht ist, sparst Dir aber Transportkosten/Mühen. und wenn du extra wegen nem Job umziehst, wird es Dir ja nicht um 20-30€ gehen...  

Aber das halt nur als Hinweis - wenn du überzeugt bist von nem Notebook, dann hol Dir halt eines.


btw immer dran denken, dass du die Sachen beim Zoll inkl. Rechnung und Nachweis der Steuer anmelden musst bzw. zumindest ne Rechnung dabei haben solltest, wenn du nicht Steuer nachzahlen willst. Egal ob Notebook oder PC.




> Was denkst du über die MSI Modelle die ich rausgesucht habe? Denkst du es gibt was besseres?
> 
> Günstiger würde es natürlich mit der 970/980 gehen, aber das sehe ich nicht ein wenn jetzt die neuen Karten draußen sind.
> 
> LG


 MSI bietet immer ein gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis, wobei dafür das "Drumherum" manchmal eher "billig" ist, also kein Top-Display usw. - aber allgemein ist MSI da immer ganz ordentlich. Zu den aktuellen Modellen kann man aber wenig sagen, die sind ja noch brandneu. Die hat bisher kaum jemand. und die Modellreihe per se ist auch neu - manchmal sind ja nur neue Grafikchips drin, und der Rest ist schon bekannt, so dass man sich nen älteren Test anschauen kann.

Wenn du jemanden kennst, der polnisch kann, hab ich hier nen Test gefunden: Recenzja MSI GT62VR 6RE Dominator Pro - Notebookcheck.pl


----------



## Scholdarr (22. September 2016)

Falls dir das hilft:

MSI GS73VR review—GTX 1060 goes mobile | PC Gamer


----------

